# Silly Ladder Safety



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

JayH said:


> I was checking out web pages of local electrical contractors and came across this image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five minutes before the picture was taken (by the Apprentice):

AP: Hey Bob, I can't reach the box. Can I roll that scaffold over here?
JW: WTF? It's not that high... I was up there Tuesday to do the X.
AP: Well, I can't reach it and I'm 3" taller than you.
JW: Get out of the way and let me up there.
AP: OK...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Five minutes before the picture was taken (by the Apprentice):
> 
> AP: Hey Bob, I can't reach the box. Can I roll that scaffold over here?
> JW: WTF? It's not that high... I was up there Tuesday to do the X.
> ...


 
Seven seconds after the photo was taken:

AP: "Bob? Bob!!!? You all right? Can you hear me? Damn, I wish the company allowed me to carry my cell phone so I could dial 911......."


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

How do you know he is not on a scaffold? :laughing:...... or a tightrope? 

They mostly look like typical gay stock photos to me.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Where is that shop located?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know.... I'm not sure WHAT he's standing on, what if it’s just a really low ceiling and he's on the ground, standing on a 2x4. Maybe the photographer fell into a hole when the shot was taken..... Totally feasible.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a ladder to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Looks like a ladder to me.


 
Mee 2. 6-footer and an 8-foot lid.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Surprise! Surprise! Surprise!

I actually e-mailed the contact and got a response:

_Jay, _

_Thank you for pointing that out. _

_NO, the people you see on our website, and, most images on our newsletter website are stock photo images that we buy and post on the sites. _

_The photos you see on Specialized Electrical Contractor were supplied by the company that put it together. However, that photo shows a person in violation of OSHA guidelines, and, if it was one of our guys, the answer to your questions is YES, he would have been reprimanded and he would have been instructed to get a taller ladder. _

_I am going to take a careful look at our other images and see if there are other "improper" pics of people engaging in improper work techniques. _

_Thanks again. _

Seems like a good guy to me!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

After a quick tour of their site, it appears to me that the two photos of the guys on ladders are the only ones that _don't _appear to be stock images.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I emailed them too and requested the original non-edited image....














What's OSHAs stance on carpet lifts :confused1::










I knew it wasn't a ladder!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

carpet lift wthout a guard rail?????????????????

lunacy:laughing:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG!! That guy is going to look me up and kill me now!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> carpet lift wthout a guard rail?????????????????
> 
> lunacy:laughing:


 
All is good. He's wearing a Reagan-era fall protection kit. You can't see it because it was developed as part of SDI, therefore it's so stealthy it's invisible.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> After a quick tour of their site, it appears to me that the two photos of the guys on ladders are the only ones that _don't _appear to be stock images.


 
This one of the guy doing what appears to be voltage testing with out gloves or any arc flash clothing, face sheild, hard hat, etc.(Should be a minumum of HRC 1, maybe higher) looks like it is not stock either. 










But, at least they show up! (You should have showed up that day Jay) 

*"We called three different contractors and none bothered to show up. I called Specialized and not only did they come right away, they finished the job on time too." *


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Zog said:


> This one of the guy doing what appears to be voltage testing with out gloves or any arc flash clothing, face sheild, hard hat, etc.(Should be a minumum of HRC 1, maybe higher) looks like it is not stock either.


I've seen it on other EC sites as well.

Why would anyone be checking for voltage in a panel that's not been feed?

And why would they have a roll of 12-2 NM wrapped around their sholder?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That's 12-2? maybe 12-3.
I was thinking extension cord actually and yeah there's no feeders and the panel looks staged.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That's 12-2? maybe 12-3...


Or an air hose. 

One thing that really stands out to the photographer in me is his arm's shadow. How is it the shadow of the panel is nearly pitch black, but for some mysterious reason, the shadow of his arm is almost non-existent in the yellow of the backer board?

If it's not a staged photo, it certainly is lit like a professional would.


Besides, who carries a pencil behind their ears these days?



FWIW, here's another copy of it, slightly larger:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Perhaps he's testing for continuity because he forgot to label his circuits.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Besides, who carries a pencil behind their ears these days?


I do sometimes. It doesn't stay there very long but I do.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe I should investigate this image too...... :shifty:

I'll report back with any findings...


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe he's backfeeding a two pole breaker to feed the panel.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I've seen it on other EC sites as well.
> 
> Why would anyone be checking for voltage in a panel that's not been feed?
> 
> And why would they have a roll of 12-2 NM wrapped around their sholder?


Looks more like SO or SOOW cable to me.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I did some investigating and uncovered some interesting history on the subject image:











Apparently this image was originally part of an advertising campaign to increase pencil sales to electrical workers who at the time favored the use of sharpies. The slogan "phuq sharpies, get a pencil" was used widely in the early 90's.










The image caught on like a wildfire and was an overnight success... Within 24 hours it was plastered all over the country:










To this very day inspired artists strive to recreate the intensity of the "Pencil Peckerhead panel" image...


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Dude, you are too much!!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:laughing:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Ok, I did some investigating and uncovered some interesting history on the subject image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll stick with my Sharpies!:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*ladders*



Speedy Petey said:


> How do you know he is not on a scaffold? :laughing:...... or a tightrope?
> 
> They mostly look like typical gay stock photos to me.


I don't go to those sites.:whistling2:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

He has his suspenders on for fall protection!


----------

